
Philosophy of Mathematics - adamnemecek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophy_of_mathematics
======
lainon
The Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy has various in-depth articles on
Philosophy of Mathematics

[https://plato.stanford.edu/search/searcher.py?query=Philosop...](https://plato.stanford.edu/search/searcher.py?query=Philosophy+of+Mathematics)

